
Coming Soon: New .Blog Domains for Websites - schwuk
https://en.blog.wordpress.com/2016/05/12/coming-soon-new-blog-domains-for-websites/
======
hobs
I have said it before and I will say it again, the new gTLDs are just a money
grab by ICANN. Not only that, but they are basically SEO black holes, no
thanks!

~~~
georgestephanis
Not a money grab. All $$ paid by the winner of the gTLD are divvied up to the
losers of the auction. ICANN isn't just printing money here or pocketing the
price.

~~~
hobs
I dont know where you heard that, because that is not what the ICANN wiki
says:
[https://icannwiki.com/GTLD_Auctions](https://icannwiki.com/GTLD_Auctions)

"ICANN condones private auctions, as it has encouraged applicants to resolve
contention themselves, presumably through buy-outs, partnerships, and
auctions. ICANN offers its own auction model as a last resort. All proceeds
from gTLDs auctioned off under ICANN's auction model will go to ICANN as
"excess funds" that will be redistributed at a later date, in ways that are
yet to be determined.[2] "

"The first ICANN auction of last resort was concluded on 4 June 2014 for the
string .信息 which had two applicants. The winning price was $600,000 US
Dollars. ICANN used their authorized auction services provider Power Auctions,
LLC to carry out the auctions."

So looks like you are incorrect.

~~~
georgestephanis
Not really. The citation you mentioned above itself says, under "Private
Auctions" \--

> The winner will pay the amount of the second-highest bid, split either
> equally or proportionally between the losing applicants

And if you look at the news articles from the time that .blog was auctioned --
like [http://domainincite.com/17991-blog-won-in-eight-figure-
aucti...](http://domainincite.com/17991-blog-won-in-eight-figure-auction-by-
primer-nivel) \-- Minds + Machines, one of the losing bidders, revealed that
they had received 3.4 million dollars after pulling out of the bidding for
both `.blog` and `.store`

Also, apart from all the above which is public knowledge and there for you to
find on your own, I work for Automattic, and when I checked with those who
were involved with the .blog purchase, he confirmed that the winning bid was
dispersed to the losing bidders. All in all, not a bad consolation prize.

------
nikolay
What's wrong with blog.domain.com or domain.com/blog? Why have a gazillion
different domains - this is fragmenting identity especially if you can't
secure the same name. The new extensions are a legalized extortion!

~~~
castis
Theres nothing wrong with blog.domain.com or domain.com/blog. This new TLD is
probably going to be more useful than the other TLDs that were released
previously.

Also, I don't know that I'd call this extortion, no one is forcing people to
buy up these new TLDs.

A cash grab, however...

~~~
nikolay
It surely is! If you have name.com/blog, now you have to buy yet another
domain - name.blog. Many brands are forced to "secure" a bunch of overpriced
domains! And this is what extortion is! And I said "legalized" extortion as on
paper, as you say, nobody is forcing anybody, but in fact they are!

~~~
why_is_it_good
"now you have to buy" I fail to see why. Do they also have to "secure" a
handle in every social media/service/website/platform that allows
registration? An email account in every provider? Register their company in
every country in the world?

~~~
soared
This guy is trolling the whole thread btw.

~~~
nikolay
Not really. You should read more carefully and try harder to comprehend before
name-calling and rushing into wrong conclusions. Multiple gTLDs do fragment
and confuse and .com will continue to rule as it's short, unambiguous (meaning
"a website address" unlike .google, which doesn't mean anything) and people
are used to it. Learn from the past! The porn industry that didn't adopt .xxx.
Also .info, .biz, .mobi, .tel, .us, .la, and many others in the past didn't
pick any adoption - you think longer extensions would? Not to mention the SEO
issues with spreading links over a multitude of domains! No to mention that
domain names become less and less important - people click links, scan QR
codes - don't type URLs in!

------
dmix
Finally a useful one among a plethora of questionable TLDs (ninja, rocks,
guru, etc).

~~~
macspoofing
I'd say it's worse because I personally dislike tying a TLD to the function
and purpose of the website. Having said that, in this case, it may not be a
problem because this TLD is controlled by a blog-hosting company.

------
smpetrey
Can't wait to setup blog.blog.blog

~~~
georgestephanis
Someone register law.blog as Bob Loblaw

------
mapleoin
I can't tell if these will be just for Wordpress blogs or will be allowed to
be bought by anyone and used for anything.

~~~
anu_gupta
> We’ll be offering them to all websites — you won’t need to have a WordPress
> or WordPress.com site to purchase one.

~~~
eridal
The only want money.

That this TLD is called ".blog" is a nice marketing stunt from them --a very
clever one!

~~~
corobo
I'd imagine they would want money. Registering a gTLD isn't cheap (yet)

~~~
zyxley
I'm surprised there's no www.trump yet.

~~~
roywiggins
The most luxurious TLD, only available from The Sharper Image

------
dingbat1967
As a guy who helps other guys manage mail servers, I regularly see colleagues
block these new tlds outright due to being spam domain hell holes.

------
CyberDildonics
Like .xxx the real value will be in easier filtering.

~~~
nikolay
Tell me a single popular .xxx website, please!

